# Possible New FW10.3



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

We are planning a new product, the FW10.3, one possibilty is this; We would use this driver and dual passive radiators, with a Bash 300 watt amplifier, in a bamboo ply enclosure, 13.5" cube. Preorder price is expected to be ~$950USD.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Possible New FW10.2*

The driver and passive radiators are from Scan Speak and feature, the SD-1 motor, an Aluminium cone, low loss rubber surround and cast frame. It will have a tuneing of 19.5hz. 

The enclosure will be built useing Bamboo plywood. Relying on renewable-resource materials. Adhering to stringent, environmentally sensitive specifications. Helping neutralize our company's environmental footprint. It also looks very nice, we will have some pictures soon.


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Possible New FW10.2*

Here is a picture of a prototype subwoofer in stranded caramelized bamboo. There are three types of bamboo, virtical grain, flat grain, avialable in caramelized and natural, and stranded as shown. I will get some sample pics of the virtical grain natural and caramelized in a couple days.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Possible New FW10.2*

Nice port!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Possible New FW10.2*

Thanks, I like the way the bamboo panels are cunstructed, they look quite nice when rounded over. And it machines very nicely, is is also heavier/denser than MDF, and much much stronger.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Any news on the FW10.3 idea? This sub certainly looks interesting... And I love the idea of the Plyboo enclosure...


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

It is still in the works, we should have a final prototype finished in the next couple weeks, and then we will dertermine if there is enough interest to do a preorder.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Lol... "plyboo". Actually it sounds like a great material for speaker enclosures, and yes, that port is beautiful.


----------

